# Keep waking up half on my stomach :( Am I hurting him?



## Lady_Bee

Ok this is really freaking me out so I have to ask, although I'm sure it's been asked before. I find it so hard to get comfy at night and the only way I can sleep is on my side with one arm tucked under and behind me so I'm slightly positioned to my front, but not lying on my stomach... but kind of almost lying on my stomach if you get what I mean. If I lie with my shoulder in front of me I get terrible neck/shoulder aches and usually end up on my back anyway. 

However, last night at some point I woke up and I had rolled over half onto my stomach, without anything to support my bump so it was pressing into the bed. I wasn't very comfy so I moved, but as soon as I started to move I got PUMMELLED by my baby, he went really crazy in there. Was I squashing/hurting him??? I feel so bad :( I didn't sleep at all after that because I was so afraid of rolling over again and crushing him. Is is possible that I was really restricting him by how I was lying? Does anyone know if it's safe to sleep partly on your stomach this late in pregnancy? I'm 36 weeks!


----------



## louloubelle76

I dont think you was squashing him but he was telling you not to lay that way again, my little girl kicks me when she isnt happy with the position im in sometimes.

if your worried speak to your midwife when you next see her


----------



## lillmoo

hi ya, sorry, this page just came up on my pc so i thought i'd help :) i kept waking up squishing my bump, and ethan is fine and dandy :) obviously its not good to do it every night, but you can't help what you do in your sleep :)


----------



## Lady_Bee

Thanks ladies I hope you're right. I'll ask my midwife at my next appointment. It's just really unnerving because I'm so much bigger than him and I really don't want to hurt him!


----------



## louloubelle76

what ive read baby is really protected in there so try not to worry, ive had a bad cough for a week now and was worried i was hurting her but was told babies are well protected inside.


----------



## xdxxtx

I have slept partially on my stomach throughout this entire pregnancy, and I'm obese. It hasn't hurt my baby at all. My midwife says if it's uncomfortable for the baby, he'll let you know!!! And he definitely does let me know when I'm squishing him (like if I've been leaning forward in the car or something). lol


----------



## flippityflop

I still sleep half on my stomach where possible and baby is doing fine. Also overweight!


----------



## firsttimer1

I alwaaaayyyyys wake up half on my tummy - so i hope not :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

Also obese and often waking up on my stomach, and I fall to sleep half on my tummy too. Baby's fine so far!


----------



## Daisy1986

I have this problem just sleeping on my side as baby is breech but with his head on left side...I hate it because I can feel his head pressing on the mattress! xx


----------



## cherryglitter

you won't be doing any damage. i did this for ages in my last pregnancy and i'm still doing it now. 

i think if it were doing any damage it would feel painful so you'd move automatically :flower:


----------

